# Has anyone heard the A.O.S. Studio 100 TL?



## nelsondog (Dec 29, 2006)

I built a kit for this German company witch is based on an ATC 10" woofer and Scan Speak mid, tweeter.
If you looking in wonderment I can testify they are absolutely wonderful! 
See the website and click on the English tab.
Thanks for looking!


----------

